# Optimizing Appetite and Digestion for Maximum Muscle Growth Part 2



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2016)

by Mike Arnold In Part #1 of this article we talked a lot about digestive health-efficiency and the importance of dietary fine-tuning when it comes to optimizing appetite. While there is no doubt that our individuality plays a big role in determining which type of diet is ideal, there are many who fail to achieve

*Read More...*


----------

